# 661 RECON Stealth Helmet, Anybody own one and how is it ?



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey MTBR Trendsetters, im just about to pull the trigger on a 661 recon.
I own a Fox Flux which is ok but you really know its on your head and i feel like a change..
Anybody have any feedback on the Recon and if youve owned a Flux even better, id love to hear your opinions on how they compare.
Ive read a few reviews about it, i wont be trying it on i'll just be ordering it over the net, if its not a great fit i'll send it back, but from what ive heard if i fit a L/XL Flux the L/XL Recon will be fine..
Ive anybody has a picture of it on your ugly head id love to see it  ..
Cheers, happy ridin and a happy christmas guys :thumbsup:


----------



## brainzito (Apr 7, 2012)

I went from a Fox Flux to a 661 Recon. Much better helmet, and the Fox is good too. I have a better fit, better ventilation without the noise the Flux makes when going fast.

The straps on the 661 are independent on each side, as opposed to the Fox, since they run side to side.

Measure your head circumference before ordering. It'll save you a trip to the UPS store...
My 2 cents...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

cheers mate, yep ive measured it at 60cm so its a big head, the recon goes up to 62cm in the large so it should be sweet, yes ive heard countless people say the recon is a better lid than the flux for various reasons so thats one of the reasons why im thinkin of the recon,
thanks mate....


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have recon hemlet. Dont know about the fox since this is my first non-FF helmet. I think recon only runs 2 sizes like S/M or L/XL so you cant go wrong. Mine was on a verge or being small, but I still went for L/XL and it fits quite good. Cant speak about safety since I havent took any falls with it, I only plan on falling while wearing FF helmet


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the Flux, but I bought the S/M and the L/XL 661 Recons and returned them both because neither fit my head correctly. The S/M squeezed my temples and was just plain uncomfortable. The L/XL was way too big and flopped around on my head. I would not recommend the helmet if you fall between the sizes. I ended up getting a M/L POC Trabec which has way more sizing options for any size head.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Very kind of you to reply DYI01, mate ive got a big head and fit a L/XL FF comp shifted 661 perfectly, im hoping the L/XL recon will be a sweet fit, and hoping it doesnt sit too high like a mushroom like all other lids sit on me but im starting to realise they all look like that on me.

And Toni31, thanks for your reply too mate, cheers


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

UPDATE, got the recon today and its the first helmet ive ever put on my head that ive ever been fully stoked with, so happy i got it, it leaves the flux for dead.
Its made better, straps are better, lighter, pads are better, it directs air flow better, its a killer helmet, and as a bonus it looks sweet and sits like a dream on my head..
After owning a 661 comp shifted full face and owning 661 knee and elbows, ive come to the conclusion that 551 make bloody great products, of a really high quality, they have won me over now, and will be my the first company that i buy things from in the future..
As you can see, im a very happy camper because ive been looking so long for a lid that doesnt have issues, i thought the flux was ok, but compared to the recon imo its just not up to the quality and feel on the head..


----------



## brainzito (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm glad you like it. Let's hope you never have to "try'" it...


----------



## sylvain90 (Mar 16, 2013)

for the recon 661 someone know for a 59,5 cm head if it bether to take the s/m/ or the l/xl


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

sylvain90 said:


> for the recon 661 someone know for a 59,5 cm head if it bether to take the s/m/ or the l/xl


L/XL for sure imo, cheers


----------



## sylvain90 (Mar 16, 2013)

*661 recon size*

did you try it ? do you have the size of your head in centimeter


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

sylvain90 said:


> did you try it ? do you have the size of your head in centimeter


Im 61cm, i have a pretty big melon, and i use up every bit of the l/xl as they only fit up to 62cm, if you have a 59.5 cm head you will fit the l/xl, i dont think you will get in the smaller size, go to the 661 website and check out their size charts, cheers


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

So did you get one?
I ordered one based on some reading on here - all I can compare to is my $15 walmart helmet (bell). This one is better in every way, as it should be for the increased cost.
My head is right on the border between M and L/XL - if anything I would say the L/XL fits a little smaller than stated size.

I just started trail riding on a single track where I live - after my first ride I knew I should invest in a quality helmet! This one covers the back of my head and it's white - I don't know if that matters, but I thought this might come in handy in the summer heat.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

speedneeder said:


> So did you get one?
> I ordered one based on some reading on here - all I can compare to is my $15 walmart helmet (bell). This one is better in every way, as it should be for the increased cost.
> My head is right on the border between M and L/XL - if anything I would say the L/XL fits a little smaller than stated size.
> 
> Yes mate, i did get one, the update is above, its the best helmet ive ever owned, in fact imo its hands down better than the fox flux, so youve bought a great helmet, cheers


----------



## marinajason (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Tone's!!
Congrats for your new helmet. Can you please share us your new helmet picture?? Its really hard to find out the perfect fitted helmet from an online shops.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi jason, sorry mate i cant upload pics, but its a great lid, ive had all the best regarded helmets, im a helmet hater, i avoid wearing them whenever i can, but with the recon i forget its on my head, its light, great straps, padding, great airflow, comfy, its just a great lid, imo it blows the fox flux away in every respect, in fact i gave my fox to my brother after my first ride in the recon.
Mate measure your head from just above your eye brow straight back to the back of your head, ive got a big melon, mines 61cm, that puts me in the L/XL recon as it goes to 62cm, i bought mine without trying one on, took the risk as i have a 661 FF and i love it.
Bought it from chain reaction, got free shipping, and couldnt be happier, PM me if you have any questions or just ask here, cheers jason.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought the helmet back in the winter when CRC had them on for $58.00US. IMO the helmet is not worth the 100.00 they are asking. I bought the S/M cause I have a small Lid and it took me some time to get it to fit right. I ended up having to take the cloth padding out that fits right on top of your head. There is small removable section just like on the sides and front. This allowed the helmet to drop down a bit and fit more snug. Also I prefer the single turn knob adjuster on the back of helmets opposed to the dual adjusters on the recon. So after all the initial screwing around it fits great and feels nice plus its matte black. Nice lid not worth 100.00.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

No helmet is worth 100 bucks, they are all over priced, inc the flux, POC, etc.
I bought this lid for around 80-90 bucks, im totally happy with that and its superior Quality and design to the flux imo in just about every regard and they are the same price.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Tone's said:


> Yes mate, i did get one, the update is above, its the best helmet ive ever owned, in fact imo its hands down better than the fox flux, so youve bought a great helmet, cheers


Wow, I have no idea how i missed that!? lol
While I agree that no helmet is worth $100, I do think that any helmet that makes you want to wear it is worth quite a bit.
I bought mine on sale


----------



## maxfacta (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Tone's - I'm in the same boat you were - thinking of upgrading from my Flux to a Recon.
The rear adjustment buckle has broken on one side of my Flux. Plastic... From pics, the Recon looks like it has pretty much the same adjustment mechanism, but I can't be sure.
How does the ratcheting system compare to the Fox?

Cheers.


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

maxfacta said:


> Hey Tone's - I'm in the same boat you were - thinking of upgrading from my Flux to a Recon.
> The rear adjustment buckle has broken on one side of my Flux. Plastic... From pics, the Recon looks like it has pretty much the same adjustment mechanism, but I can't be sure.
> How does the ratcheting system compare to the Fox?
> 
> Cheers.


I can't compare to the fox helmet, but I like my white recon helmet


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't compare to a fox either but I too have had good experience with the recon. I don't even bother to rip it off any time I stop for a few anymore, and I have absolutely no complaints about it. 
I also got white to keep sun and summer heat down, and it seems to do the trick.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

just re-igniting this thread after i got the recon for 65 bucks today, a steal in my opinion.

www.theclymb.com were the givers of life

cheers


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Pricepoint has it for $75, with no drama.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

squareback said:


> Pricepoint has it for $75, with no drama.


just received mine. there was no drama. just get the right size. $65


----------

